# Received bonus track from aristo



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

Finally received the 2nd box of free track from aristo  today{they had been out of curved track}.It was their choice causeI had bought 4 boxes of curved track  in different diameters and prices. So they sent me 6.5ft diameter track.I will use it plus the box of 6.5 my wife got me for Christmas in the freight yard and trolley line to be built this spring.  Thanks Aristo. Also all snow melted and rain here this past week. Part of the RR was flooded  . Good thing it is only temporay laid down. Now I know where to build the RR higher


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I received my box of 5 footers yesterday. Sure help's when there is a sale.


----------

